# Tip Box / Tip Sign



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

I tried posting about this a while ago in the 'Tips' thread category, but that page seems to be a ghost town. Anyways, with Uber I'm getting a tip, on average, every 10-12 rides (which royally sucks). I've got a tip box that I've yet to pull the trigger on installing in my car (not sure why, as I'm always kvetching to my wife about these cheap, non-tipping pax). 

Do you folks who do have tip boxes installed in your cars have a sign on them that say anything? I want to say something about how important tips are to a driver's income, yet don't want to come off as a beggar. Any tips (ha ha) would be appreciated.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> I tried posting about this a while ago in the 'Tips' thread category, but that page seems to be a ghost town. Anyways, with Uber I'm getting a tip, on average, every 10-12 rides (which royally sucks). I've got a tip box that I've yet to pull the trigger on installing in my car (not sure why, as I'm always kvetching to my wife about these cheap, non-tipping pax).
> 
> Do you folks who do have tip boxes installed in your cars have a sign on them that say anything? I want to say something about how important tips are to a driver's income, yet don't want to come off as a beggar. Any tips (ha ha) would be appreciated.


You nailed it.
"Tips are greatly appreciated"

That's all you have to say

Or you can add humor to it

"TIPS...
they're like hugs, without the awkward body contact. 
Thank you!"


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> I tried posting about this a while ago in the 'Tips' thread category, but that page seems to be a ghost town. Anyways, with Uber I'm getting a tip, on average, every 10-12 rides (which royally sucks). I've got a tip box that I've yet to pull the trigger on installing in my car (not sure why, as I'm always kvetching to my wife about these cheap, non-tipping pax).
> 
> Do you folks who do have tip boxes installed in your cars have a sign on them that say anything? I want to say something about how important tips are to a driver's income, yet don't want to come off as a beggar. Any tips (ha ha) would be appreciated.


Is tip box make you life different?question is tip. Riders take Uber to save money. Driver that help riders always appreciate. Verbally. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

If you do it, make sure that...

- It's obvious that there's money in it, so that riders can see others have tipped. This includes "salting" it with some dollar bills to start out.
- It's convenient to put money into it.
- But at the same time, not easy for a rider to get money out of it. You don't want a rider to steal your previous tip money.

Also consider occasionally taking money out of it, so that it doesn't look like you've already made enough for the day (or night).

C


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a large tip glass (beer mug without the handle) that I place in the center cup holder. I place several ones and fives in the top and it’s easily visible to pax. I don’t have a sign but I do a lot of airport runs and get tipped about 30% of the time either in cash or in app.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Seth619navy said:


> I tried posting about this a while ago in the 'Tips' thread category, but that page seems to be a ghost town.


That's because seeing a tip is about as rare as seeing a ghost.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tips go to the purchase of beer and weed.

(I need it to deal with the next jerk in my backseat)


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm struggling with the lack of tip thing as well. I follow all the recommended best practices to ensure a pro-tip environment, but the tipping is pathetic. I have a bit more luck with tips using Lyft, but with Uber it's about 10-15% success at best. I realize part of the problem is this is a 3 college town, but it goes beyond that. I wonder if these non-tippers stiff their waiters/waitresses or barkeeps too?? What is driving this mentality??


----------



## Seth619navy (Jul 14, 2017)

vtcomics said:


> I'm struggling with the lack of tip thing as well. I follow all the recommended best practices to ensure a pro-tip environment, but the tipping is pathetic. I have a bit more luck with tips using Lyft, but with Uber it's about 10-15% success at best. I realize part of the problem is this is a 3 college town, but it goes beyond that. *I wonder if these non-tippers stiff their waiters/waitresses or barkeeps too?? What is driving this mentality??*


That's exactly what I think! I can't fathom not tipping someone who provided me a decent service. So many of these pax (of all ages) obviously feel differently than I do...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I had a conversation recently with my sister-in-law. Whom I detest, for the record.

She said that her son never (ever!) got tipped when he was driving. I told her that I simply don't believe that. The look on her face was priceless.

She started arguing with me, that there was no way he ever got tipped, and that he was absolutely telling her the truth. He may have told her that, so that they'd keep paying his living expenses. (He was a classic "failure to launch" kid, but he's finally doing a little better now.)

I decided to let her off the hook, saying that it might have been different then. She probably took it as me backing down. I just figure the kid spent it all on beer and such.

Christine


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I had a conversation recently with my sister-in-law. Whom I detest, for the record.


Difference between in-laws and out-laws:
Out-laws are wanted!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I average 2 tips per 10 rides pretty consistently. That's pathetic to be honest.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm anti-tip box or tip sign, because you have to make a connection. Have a reason to entice them to tip you (family medical bills, college tuition for self/spouse/kids/grandkids), but be super positive about your "challenges". Lie often. Hone your craft.

Your car is a stage.

Also, if you're a full time driver, never admit it. If you're retired, never admit it. This is always a second or third job. You NEED this money.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't expect tips and don't track them. But I am surprised at some. A Chinese student tipped me more than the cost of the ride, twice. But today, a $17 Uber ride to the airport netted a $3.00 tip, more typical and appreciated. More tips on Lyft, but the pay is much lower, too, so the tips help even the scales.

I am convinced that I get tipped more often when I engage the rider in small talk. And I am good at that. Worked as a news reporter and even in my other job as a flight instructor, talking comes naturally to me. My wife might disagree.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I don't expect tips and don't track them. But I am surprised at some. A Chinese student tipped me more than the cost of the ride, twice. But today, a $17 Uber ride to the airport netted a $3.00 tip, more typical and appreciated. More tips on Lyft, but the pay is much lower, too, so the tips help even the scales.
> 
> I am convinced that I get tipped more often when I engage the rider in small talk. And I am good at that. Worked as a news reporter and even in my other job as a flight instructor, talking comes naturally to me. My wife might disagree.


You got a tip from a Chinese student??? Please teach me Master. Signed, Your faithful Padawan Learner.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> I am convinced that I get tipped more often when I engage the rider in small talk. And I am good at that. *Worked* *as* *a* *news* *reporter*


You're skilled at making stuff up then!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're skilled at making stuff up then!


Never let the facts stand in the way of a good story.

And, of course, some stories are too good to check out.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gilby said:


> Never let the facts stand in the way of a good story.


Ahhhh.....worked for CNN, did you?....


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think with cabs u normally pay in cash,even a cheapo might tip a dollar or two out of shame. Uber also hammered down the no tipping.

My aunt and sister never tip uber but always a cab. My aunt is well off and my sister works two to three jobs. She understand a extra 2$ adds up . I was talking to my mom and she said they told me u don't got tip an uber . 

The whole tipping is a scam,pay people correctly, we just are so use to the system. It basically letting the customer pay part of the salary.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> The whole tipping is a scam,pay people correctly, we just are so use to the system. It basically letting the customer pay part of the salary.


You can pay me now or pay me later.

In a world without tipping, the base prices are higher. And they're not discretionary.

Christine


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Just be careful of them helping themselves. You're a moving target with money like that. Signs won't net you the same result. But it's still a complete stranger in your car after all; never know what they'll do.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

tc49821 said:


> I think with cabs u normally pay in cash,even a cheapo might tip a dollar or two out of shame. Uber also hammered down the no tipping.
> 
> My aunt and sister never tip uber but always a cab. My aunt is well off and my sister works two to three jobs. She understand a extra 2$ adds up . I was talking to my mom and she said they told me u don't got tip an uber .
> 
> The whole tipping is a scam,pay people correctly, we just are so use to the system. It basically letting the customer pay part of the salary.


That is true and a valid point. The underlying company should indeed pay a wage that doesn't require the worker to pray and hope for tips to survive. Maybe that's why several cultures on the other side of the world don't recognize tipping at all. It never materialized there. Now I gotta search the history of tipping....


----------

